# A Kittens Sleeping Behaviour



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, this may sound like a silly question BUT....

do kittens/cats sleep right through the night.

I have always wondered. Waffles tends to have certain nap times throughout the day and I normally put her to bed at about 11pm. The other day I went to bed at about 1am in the morning and she was absolutely wiped out. I picked her up and put her in her bed and she was pretty much dead to the world (was rather cute). 
Anyway, this morning I had to get up at quarter to five  and I went into the kitchen (where she sleeps) and she got out of her bed, ate some food and then followed me around the kitchen stretching.
However, when I get up at my normal time of 7am she is waiting at the door absolutely full of beans waiting for breakfast (oh and God forbid if I should sleep in because then you get the big freeze!!!)

So, I know cats/kittens like routine but do they sleep during the night?


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Mine don't really sleep through the night like we do. They sleep in the evening, but they seem to get up some time between 3am and 5am.

My youngest kitten (4 months old) can absoulty zonk herself out sometimes. The other day I couldn't find her, I was calling and calling. I sent OH out to look round the garden, fearing she had got outside. Eventually I found her sound asleep under the bed sitting on a book. No amount of shouting would have woken her, she was dead to the world!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine tend to sleep during the middle of the day and are most active for a couple of hours in the morning....about 6am onwards and then of an evening when we are trying to go to bed!!!

They are also very active for an hour or so during the night - they chase each other up and down the stairs and then all over our bed! My husband sleeps through it all!

Louise
X


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Sleeping? wot is this sleeping you speak of?? Eh?


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Taz usually falls asleep on my sons bed about 11 pm (we think!) but we reckon he gets up about 4am and goes and sleeps on the landing...he has a cushion and fleece there...he hears my alarm go at 6.30am and then bounds into my bedroom as if to say "right lazy arse, up you get, time for MY breakfast"!! Sure during the week when we are out he sleeps, as he doesn't seem to eat much or get up to any mischief...he waits 'til we get home for that.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

It depends on a number of factors i think. 

If you are out during the day (working maybe) and they are indoor cats (not allowed out) then probably they will be awake at night.

if they are out door cats anytime then they will prefer twilight and dawn for hunting and probably be out at night and sleep during day.

If outdoor cats daylight hours only they will probably sleep most of the night but be ready and waiting at dawn


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't answer your question. Mine will keep quiet until they hear us get up which is 5.00am however if we go to the toilet through the night, they think great its morning although they soon settle down again.

Sue


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My older cat sleeps through the night, my 6 year old can still be heard bouncing off the walls well into the AM


----------

